# AZERTY keyboard



## harinkj (Jun 1, 2009)

I installed RELEASE 7.2 and am using an AZERTY keyboard qnd have tzo problems.  First, I have the keyboard working in the console, but when I startx to get xorg without gnome or kde the windows revert to the English keyboard.  Second, when I exit back to the console it says "fatal error 35 (Resource temporarily ......" and then finally gets to the prompt saying, "bad display name "cutie:0" in "remove" command."  Here is relevant section:

```
Section "Input Device"
   Identifier "Keyboard0"
   Driver     "kbd"
   #Option "CoreKeyboard"
   Option "Xkbrules" "xorg"
   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
   Option "XkbLayout" "fr"
   Option "XkbVariant" "latin9"
   #Option "XkbOptions" "compose:menu"
EndSection
```


----------



## ale (Jun 1, 2009)

What do you have in ~/.xinitrc?
Did you tried as in this post?
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=19423&postcount=141


----------



## harinkj (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks so much ale.

- Kathie


----------



## plamaiziere (Jun 1, 2009)

harinkj said:
			
		

> I installed RELEASE 7.2 and am using an AZERTY keyboard qnd have tzo problems.  First, I have the keyboard working in the console
> 
> ```
> Section "Input Device"
> ...



Xorg uses Hal for the keyboard now, see (in french)
http://www.diablotins.org/index.php/X11:_interface_graphique


----------

